# Project X , emma's folding e-trike



## voyager (16 May 2017)

Hi Folks .

I was not expecting to build another project this year  , 

BUT 
There is always a but , The trike does not fit into the new  estate car  ( early birthday present to myself  ) so I have to build another trike that should fit .
( NOTE *should* fit )

We still have a towbar to fit and another set of roofbars to make that will hold the 2nd trike before we can use the car for towing / caravan holidays but we still have the mondeo .

If I remove the car roof aerial I can still get one trike on the roof but due to the shape of the tail lights and curve of the tailgate on trike just does not fit inside  , I am also hampered with the reduction in roof height that means I am limited to a 20/20 .

So we are going with a folding e-trike 

Currently the project is still under wraps until I get a bit further along the line 






and the new estate with the seat up but this will need to be lowered as per my Mondeo estate 









Still it gives me something to do 
The specification of the new trike will include USS , discs all round and a 36v hub motor .

Watch this space as the build gets under way and all will be revealed ( I expect )

Regards emma


----------



## voyager (18 May 2017)

A refurbishment / respray job on a Raleigh road frame has taken precedence over the past couple of days so nothing more has been done.
BUT
Here is a sneak preview of the folded frame -
It's one of Mr Marengo's prototype folding frames built here in Sussex .
it has a 1.5" square main tube with hinge and the curved cross boom is also 1.5" diameter the rear end is from a mtb frame .
whilst John uses a q100 hub motor centrally mounted with a left hand side drive from the front to the back this frame will be folding in the opposite way with a conventional drive train and hub motor .
more to follow .....
Since the photo I have seam welded the cross boom to the main boom and cleaned up the surface rust . next stage is to fabricate the little bits that take the time , first on the list is the front brake / control arms 
The adjustable bottom bracket parts have been salvaged / manufactured but cannot be welded up until I have the correct chain line sorted .





regards emma


----------



## voyager (18 May 2017)

With Shopping and other daily chores taking up a lot of today and wetness descending from above  , I found an hour to tinker , I have sussed the USS mount this morning  and I hope to use a clamp on BMX stem clamped onto a couple of ball races with a centre spacer - photos will follow 

Todays efforts were concentrated in checking the shorter trike would fit in the car . Folded it fits without a problem and unfolded it should fit diagonally (assuming the crank will fit between the seats) . When folded the small 1/2 of the split seats can be used for a small person .
The nylon ballraced chain pulleys have been ordered and once I can get my mind into action again I hope to weld on the steerer arms to the front steering tubes 

It fits as per photos 








Thats all for today but I am a happy Bunny 

At the weekend I hope to sort out the e-rear wheel . I will be using a 11-30 t 7 speed with a 155mm triple chainset with 28-48t .

regards emma


----------



## voyager (19 May 2017)

Hi Folks

Modified the BMX stem with a anticrush tube between the two bearings pinned with m4 grub screws cut away part of the curved face to allow me to fit the steering arm .




it was easier than I expected as the replacement hub bearings are the same outer diameter as the standard unthreaded fork tubes are


----------



## voyager (16 Jun 2017)

Hi Folks ,

A few more hours spent on the removable seat frame

( rear and bottom seat made, Some of the tee nuts are fitted , the metal work is coming along nicely , all cut and awaiting the seat bottom mount to be welded on to the rest of the welded up removable assembly ) .

The battery will mount to the rear of the seat , cutting the weight down of the folding trike frame .

The handlebar are bent and awaiting the final cutting and welding once the trike is ready to fold as the width must clear the rear wheel as it folds over the rest of the frame .The USS mount steering arm is cut and welded ready to mount (note to self , must take drill into the workshop ) 

Pulleys have arrived and awaiting the USS mount to be fitted before I can get the chainline right and Pulley mounts welded in. .

No more time until Tuesday morning , will try and post more Photos then . Nex Friday its the Zombie Fest long weekend so not much time left in June to do very much .

regards emma


----------



## voyager (7 Jul 2017)

Things have not gone smoothly for me over the past two weeks and nothing has been done on the folding trike.

Today was the first day I could get the seat out and photograph it .

Hopefully I will have some time next week to restart the front end (steering and chain line) so I can mount the USS under the seat.

photo as promised 

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (20 Jul 2017)

Hi folks

The rear pulley mount has been machined and threaded , made in two parts from white nylon rod and the chain guide made this morning. I'm trying to catch up on the miles but also would like to finish this trike this year , The feet are slowing my progress with both , but we will try and get it finished along with more miles on the existing trikes.

photos will follow on once enough has been done to post a few.

Later's Emma


----------



## billym0404 (21 Jul 2017)

really interesting to see the build as it goes, and the pics are great quality.


----------



## voyager (24 Jul 2017)

A couple of hours in the workshop today allowed me to weld on the front pulley bush and drill and fit the USS mount , The clearances are rather tight (racing car tolerances) between everything but it all went together and it is rather good . Once it has be assembled I will remove the parts , shape up and clean them up. 
I finished up the morning by welding the steering arm in place on the ns forktube .next stage is brake caliper arms and tie bar mounts .
that's another day.
It is surprising how long these little parts take to fabricate or machine up.


----------



## voyager (25 Jul 2017)

Three hours in the workshop today and progress was made , well more bits made and welded up. 
The steering linkage was made up , including the steering/ brake arms , the steering tie bar position calculated and the tabs welded on .
So to date it leaves the handlebars, bottom bracket and disc brake mounts as the big parts to make before going on to the smaller pieces.

Also 2 short rides an 11 mile ride after breakfast and 7 miles after tea tonight .

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (27 Jul 2017)

Another couple of hours playing has shown up a couple of little problems to resolve, but it is getting there, hopefully another couple of hours tomorrow.
bottom bracket welded up and handlebar position tested .
The tie rod needs to be moved to allow a better turning circle.

The trike will fit in the back of the car with the seats in place.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (28 Jul 2017)

Another couple of hours tinker time today corrected the steering linkage that restricted the lock and adjusted the rear pulley assembly to allow a double pulley chain feed ,. The handlebars were cut and welded shut . The last pieces on the list were the chain return stay was manufactured and the rear brake caliper mount was drilled ready to cut and mount on the mud guard eye lugs.
The next weeks list has source calipers and chain near the top of the list with several types of stainless Allen bolts and nuts.
later's Emma


----------



## voyager (29 Jul 2017)

Here are some of the original build photos from the Sandman's build ( Mr Marengo ) , showing the curved cross beam in the jig being cut and welded


----------



## voyager (30 Jul 2017)

Hi Folks 

3 Chains and 2 sets of disc brakes ordered , next job to make the rear caliper mount ( cut shape adjust and weld ) and then I will have a few days before the matching calipers arrive , currently sourcing a rear e-hub for the project .
More later 

regards emma


----------



## fixedfixer (31 Jul 2017)

Love the way you 'cut and welded' to get that curve in the tube. I do prefer round section to square on a frame. Excellent work as ever. Well done.


----------



## voyager (31 Jul 2017)

A couple more hours produced the rear caliper mount and a test fit using an e-wheel the disc caliper will fit , currently trying to source another q100 motor.

Later's Emma


----------



## Andrew1971 (1 Aug 2017)

How many have you built now Emma i have lost count  Keep up the good work.
Andrew


----------



## voyager (1 Aug 2017)

Andrew1971 said:


> How many have you built now Emma i have lost count  Keep up the good work.
> Andrew



Hi Andrew , 
I don't know any more, guessing it's more than a dozen tadpoles , a hammerhead , and the delta .
Wasn't going to make any more then I changed the car and the trike didn't fit , hence the e-folding tadpole.
This is /might be one of the last , apart from the 20" delta rear end that is sitting here for a single seater quad. I prefer riding to building but I was told to keep busy by my doctor .

later's Emma


----------



## fixedfixer (2 Aug 2017)

voyager said:


> View attachment 365334
> 
> Later's Emma



Nice use of the existing eyes on the frame to fix caliper mount to the frame. I normally just MIG mine onto the frame. Good work and neat looking.


----------



## voyager (2 Aug 2017)

The bracket needs to be adjustable as the Spare motor I intend to fit to test the trike has a narrow body and the normal motor has a wider body , the rotor mount will need to go on the inside of the forks for the test motor . Brakes arrived today , chains yesterday. I hope to get the brake mounts on next , when weather permits.
Currently it's raining again down here and that holds up both triking and building .
Then I will make up an order for the nuts and Allen bolts.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (3 Aug 2017)

Front discs caliper mounts welded on today and rear e-wheel fitted and disc brakes adjusted .
Only the chain return tube to weld on .
maybe tomorrow if the weather is good to me

regards emma.


----------



## Saluki (4 Aug 2017)

Awesome work, as usual. 
I am taking Ken's tadpole out this weekend. It needs a ride.


----------



## voyager (4 Aug 2017)

We hope to go out at the weekend, lots of thing to catch up with . With a wet summer everything is growing fast than I can keep up with pruning it back . Like this hibiscus.The garden was cleaned 3 weeks ago. The weeds are back.
On a brighter note the chains are joined and draped over the sprockets , Monday I hope to weld on the chain return and join up the chain . Hopefully then comes the easy part of assembling and test riding before it's strip down and paint and upholster the seat. Waiting on thumb throttle, should be here next week.


----------



## voyager (6 Aug 2017)

Not much done on the trike over tye weekend but a couple of little things that were a necessary . The rear pulley bolt and the LCD mount. Ready to weld on together with the chain return.





regards Emma 
.


----------



## voyager (7 Aug 2017)

hi folks


With a dull start today , I was amazed when the big fireball in the sky started to burn through the clouds , inspired by the warmth and with a new box of in date enthusiasm l have finished welding on the chain return and the LCD panel mount .
Some of the welds need to be touched up a bit but at 12:00 l ran out of gas .

Next step is order the stainless steel nuts and bolts to complete , as for the colour , you will have to wait and see..








with the chain fitted and in the time honoured way I tested rode the trike less brakes and gears to check it out.


Later's Emma


----------



## billym0404 (7 Aug 2017)

what sizes motor is in that rear wheel emma. looks big is it a 500w


----------



## voyager (7 Aug 2017)

it's a 500w 36v 300rpm brushless , just happened to be in my spares box , I was / still waiting to source a q100 327 rpm 36v with disc brake if one turns up.
It will keep the sub frame from rubbing on the ground and wearing out the idler wheels on the rear mech.

later's Emma


----------



## billym0404 (7 Aug 2017)

not quite sure what all mine are, to many got some 500s and some 250s also a 250 mid drive. they all have fitments for discs


----------



## voyager (7 Aug 2017)

hoping to source a middie if one comes along


----------



## billym0404 (7 Aug 2017)

ive just been looking at a 1500w. trouble is i would have to buy a 48v battery as i only have 36v ers


----------



## voyager (9 Aug 2017)

Hi Folks 

As I had run out of gas again . I purchased a big rent free 5% argon mix gas bottle yesterday with the gauges and conversion gas hose . .

Ouch that really hurt  but the guys at the local welding store were very helpful and made up the new hose while I waited and even carried the bottle out to the car for me .

Stainless steel allen bolts and nuts ordered late last night , and a couple of noodles to redirect the cable from the disc calipers . The next stage is to strip and clean up the frame before painting it ******* ****** *** with a cream seat I think ( or something very similar ) .

Today a few more little spacers and thinned Nyloc nuts made for the USS mount  and I have reshaped the USS track control arm to get a little bigger gap .

Currently trying to source an " electronics box " to fit the controller in to stop the weather from destroying it .

Next indoor project will be to cut the decals . If it carries on raining that will be sooner rather than later .. At this rate it should be finished before the hour goes back and jadis start to flash her frozen fingers again in the UK .

Now I need a cup of tea 

Later's emma


----------



## Bad Machine (9 Aug 2017)

Thanks for keeping us up to date with your progress - I've just got back from a pretty ^@&**y drive from work, especially with all this rain on the roads, making it s...l...o...w going, and that's made for a good read with a cuppa. Beer later !


----------



## voyager (12 Aug 2017)

Yesterday I stripped the trike down to spray it ,

I love the sound of rattle cans rattling in the summer time  ,

I cut the fork tubes to length before I sprayed the front wheel assemblies and started to spray the little things  Chain guide and caliper mount , Hoped to have upholstered the seat during the afternoon but found I have not enough foam , measured and found I have just enough vinyl , so last thing yesterday I have ordered the foam . Hopefully I can continue next week , Not much can happen at the start of the week and hope to get a few hours with a rotary wire brush in nearer the end of the week . I have a couple of bits of remedial work on the main frame before it goes into primer . 
Still looking for another e-hub for the rear ..

Later's 


emma


----------



## fixedfixer (12 Aug 2017)

Sprayed some forks with Lidl rattle cans and got great results. Some folks hate them (spray cans) but but I'm a convert. Looking forward to seeing the finished bike.


----------



## voyager (13 Aug 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> Some folks hate them (spray cans) but but I'm a convert. .



Although we have a 8cfm compressor and spray gun its a bit of a faf cleaning it up for such a small job , We got a job lot of Car plan spray paints at a sensible price when our local car accessory shop stopped selling them .( mainly reds and a couple of yellows that were used on the last trike build . )

Later's emma


----------



## fixedfixer (13 Aug 2017)

Lidl rattle can. (didn't spray indoors - just baked by wood burner for a couple of days )


----------



## voyager (16 Aug 2017)

paint work complete and hardening .
decals cut and fitted , awaiting foam for seat , here is a taster photo in primer.

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (17 Aug 2017)

Paint is still hardening 
The removable seat assembly is finished and the bottle battery mounted to the back . 10 tee nuts fitted into the ply hold the seat pieces in place and the bottle batteries have mounts on both side.

regards Emma


----------



## Andrew1971 (17 Aug 2017)

The trike will some be on the road at this rate of construction. Keep up the good work.
Andrew


----------



## voyager (17 Aug 2017)

All being well in the next couple of weeks, but workshop time will be minimal as I hope to get a few nights away. It will still need an upgrade after to upgrade the motor/controller . 

I will check the hardness of the painted frame tomorrow. Weather does not look good down here.

I believe I have most things to complete it .

regards emma


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Aug 2017)

Ha. Red nice. And I like your graphics. Might have some 'made in Scotland' stickers made up . Grin


----------



## voyager (18 Aug 2017)

Hi Folks 

Time passes so quickly when you are having fun . The paint seemed rather hard when I tested it today so I spent a few hours starting to reassemble it .
Wheels , steering and seat refitted along with cranks chain and gear mechanisms . Handlebars and bar furniture fitted , cables and electrics hopefully after next week delivery of time appears .

Have a good weekend

Later's Emma


----------



## fixedfixer (18 Aug 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## voyager (18 Aug 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> Ha. Red nice. And I like your graphics. Might have some 'made in Scotland' stickers made up . Grin




I tried to get Italian Racing Red again but this one came along instead , thought it was appropriate as its almost Jaguar Carman Red from the era of the MKII Jaguars .

Do you want" Handbuilt in Bonny SCOTLAND " ? 



fixedfixer said:


> Looking good.



Thanks , My weeks supply of time seemed to run out very quickly this week and I can't see me getting more than a few hours next week as I hope to get a long weekend with some triking in as well . Never mind always another week to do a bit more .

Later's emma


----------



## fixedfixer (19 Aug 2017)

voyager said:


> Do you want" Handbuilt in Bonny SCOTLAND " ?
> 
> Later's emma



Kind offer. I'll let you know when I get to the finishing stage - which will be a while as I'm not getting too much workshop time.


----------



## voyager (21 Aug 2017)

Hi Folks

It's been a bit of a day ( to say the least ) , rush back to Peacehaven early this morning to collect a pedelec rotor only to find the sensor wasn't working and the bottle battery wouldn't hold in due to a broken clip , second trip this afternoon to collect the other bits , found enough time to finish it off, test shake down rides start tomorrow.


----------



## Bazzer (21 Aug 2017)

I have been admiring your skills throughout this thread. A beautiful looking recumbent. I hope she rides as well as she looks.


----------



## voyager (21 Aug 2017)

I rode it around the bus stop tonight a couple of times, it rides well but I noticed a couple of niggles to be sorted before it gets a few miles under it's wheels.

Thanks for the compliment. This will be the last trike build for a little while, I needs some fitness miles in my legs.


regards Emma


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## voyager (22 Aug 2017)

Last weekends ride to Brighton, with the added amusement of a young lady life guard trying to dig a hole with her flag to secure it with beach stones in the wind

Later's Emma


----------



## fixedfixer (22 Aug 2017)

Well done. Each build you do looks more and more professional - you'd never know that was a home built trike - credit to you.


----------



## Bad Machine (22 Aug 2017)

I looked at the photos first.....then read the text. 






This is what went through my mind BEFORE reading the explanation.


----------



## voyager (22 Aug 2017)

that will be copied,

amused of Brighton .

The morning consisted of several miles attacking the hills behind mums on the trike, performance wise it's good but hopefully I can locate another smaller e-hub motor and battery pack as the trike is heavier than I can lift with comfort.




one more photo for the album


----------



## voyager (19 Sep 2017)

Hi folks

Since my holiday I have been making the hamster bag rack , it attaches to the removable seat and holds the bags in position either side of the seat , an anti chain guide stops the right hand bag becoming the victim of a revolving chain and the left hand bag is guided into position by the battery . Probably the hardest part was bending the 19mm tube to suspension the bags.

A few coats of primer , red paint and clear lacquer should protect it for a few years. Unable to source a new pair of bags I found a good second hand pair on eBay , it appears the company is no longer trading . Toysrus have a smaller style of bags but they are special order home delivery only

Later's Emma


----------



## fixedfixer (19 Sep 2017)

Just love the quality of the finishing and attention to detail you give these trikes.


----------



## voyager (21 Sep 2017)

Hi folks

The mirror mount were made today from a cut down stem with a 6mm studding connector welded on top , Mobility scooter mirrors £6 a pair with built in front reflectors were an ideal choice to screw into the m6 elongated nut . couple of coats of primer amd then matt black to protect , unfortunately neither have anti rust properties as they are both porous.

Still it's made now and I need to wait for my next allocation of time to be delivered so I can continue,
Only need to source another rear e-wheel and suitable large battery and its ready for work.

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (26 Sep 2017)

Hi folks

it fits , as l breathe a breath of fresh air and the huge sigh of relief passes me by.
With a couple of hours of time arriving this morning I decided to fit the trike in the boot on my own .
here are most of the printable photos
The soundtrack that would have accompanied it would be censored a few times as I lifted it into the boot.

The photos are in reverse order due the the uploader putting the photos in the wrong sequence, can't blame me for that one.

Still it fits and only needs a 6mm Allen key and a 10mm and 13mm combination spanner to assemble.

Currently looking for a replacement e-motor to replace this heavy beast installed .

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (28 Sep 2017)

Hi Folks

A chance visit to the tip yesterday make my day worthwhile, laying in the recycle area were a couple of 20" kids mountain bikes , £3 passed hands as I became their new owner .
Then after a blind date with a grindette l had two rear suspension triangles with 6 speed freewheels and a pair of head tube assemblies , with one of the bikes instantly donating it's stem to make the second mirror mount. I also grabbed one of its front tubes as a spare .It will also donate it's vee brakes to another bike project in the pipeline.

Today I bit the bullet and ordered a new q100 328 rpm motor direct from China . The overhead of ordering direct is the 3 week wait , the £50 carriage and duty .
Then I can build the rear wheel , replace its front tyres and finish it off completely.

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (2 Oct 2017)

Hi folks 
An odd hour or so this morning allowed me to fit the new front tyres , the bottle cage and make a reflector mount on the rear of the seat.
Received an E-mail this morning , looks like the new motor and controller is on it's way .

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2017)

Great news , the new motor and other bits arrived today - from China 6 1/2 days .after I ordered it. 
Nothing will happen for a couple of days , I have a wry neck and muscle spasms. Not impressed by my old body ,

regards Emma


----------



## Scoosh (6 Oct 2017)

Typical, eh ? All excited, kit arrives early  ... then the miserable body lets you down.  After all you do to keep it comfy, exercised etc ... not fair ! 
GWS !


----------



## voyager (6 Oct 2017)

Starting to feel a little better , here is a sneak preview of the goodies that arrives yesterday, 2 of everything but only one motor , this buy , £185 inc carriage of £45


----------



## voyager (9 Oct 2017)

Spokes ordered , rims on their way - maybe the end of the week - watch this space .

BTW I have found a small company that will custom make spokes to your requirements - google "Ryan builds wheels " 

Laters emma


----------



## fixedfixer (9 Oct 2017)

You need a spoke roller


----------



## voyager (9 Oct 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> You need a spoke roller



That is one toy that we do not own .......yet , so far the ones I have seen they don't recommend for rolling stainless spokes.

One day we will find one

Laters Emma .


----------



## voyager (10 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't have any fabrication skills, or indeed any particular interest in recumbent trikes. But I absolutely love these build threads.



hi Dt 
glad you like the build threads , it's a way of getting more people interested in the dark side of cycling .

For me its a hobby that gives me plenty of fresh air and allows the brain to function with problem sorting , helping me keep this old body in reasonable shape and condition . Triking and Caravanning are two of my "hobbies" that gel and give us the best of both worlds. A break and exercise with a slower pace , rather than sitting in a tin box poluting the atmosphere with fumes


----------



## voyager (12 Oct 2017)

wheel built and trued , next stage is replaced electronics


----------



## Bad Machine (13 Oct 2017)

Emma, would that type of hub suit a 9-speed cassette ? And how do you choose between electric hubs if the wheel size is 26"/700c or 20" ? I ask as one of our group is interested in e-assist on his existing 26" Performer trike, without breaking the bank !


----------



## voyager (13 Oct 2017)

The bmsbattery website has the measurements of the hub , this can be compared with the trike , There are 3 different speeds available . 201 is the one used most by 26" plus wheel sizes and 328rpm on the smaller wheels , this is because the 328 has less torque.
The C version denotes the cassette hub version . We use the Q100 328 in our 20" builds , there is also a mid rated motor available on their website. 

Next stage is strip the old kit off , so far it looks miserable outside.and today's enthusiasm has not been delivered .

Short term l will use the 2nd battery off my 20/20 until my funds build back up and I order a 36v 15ah bottle battery , that will give over 35miles range.

The X type has spent my "this months money " on a pas/water pump assembly. 

Updates later with new photos as something happens, just heard a rattle at the door , could that be the enthusiasm being delivered.?

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (13 Oct 2017)

I must have been short changed on the enthusiasm and time that arrived today.
I stripped off the unwanted controller led display and pedelec sensor . I fitted the rear wheel and adjusted the rear brake .another quick upgrade was the fitting of an eight speed 11-32 screw-on freewheel , the mech adjusted easily to accept it .
The wider BPM motor allowed me to space the hub to get the wider freewheel in without any problems . The pedelec sensor cable is 18" short and this afternoons little job is extending the cable ready to fit next week.

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (16 Oct 2017)

With the temperature above normal for this time of year but an overcast sky, the delivery of enthusiasm and time arrived about ten am this morning . Bang on time .This was unleased upon the trike with great gusto and by twelve the upgrade was finished . With the rear jacked in the air the speedo gave an indicated 22 mph as an off load total max speed , With the display recalibrated to 20" wheel and mph it all seems right , after a test fold to ensure the newly loomed cables fold in the right place , the seat was refitted and a test ride duly took place , with the starting of dampness lurking in the air it was decided to put it away for today . Tomorrow is another day.
I am pleased todays efforts were enough to finish the trike ready for more shake down rides before commissioning it into service.
With the new tyres and the 8 speed freewheel it is only waiting for the funds to get a 36v 15ah battery to increase the range to an estimated 35 miles.


regards Emma


----------



## voyager (27 Oct 2017)

Hi folks

the new bottle battery arrived yesterday ., it took 7 hours to charge the 36v 15ah Samsung celled battery on it's first charge.This new battery is almost 18" long , and not very light, but should be good for around 40 mikes range.

The battery was followed this morning with some time , enthusiasm and sunshine arriving about ten am , that in itself a rare occurrence in late October. 

Battery was duly fitted this morning and a test ride prove well . The final shakedown rides will follow in the next few weeks and hopefully a few shots with nice backdrops .
Next week already is mapped out so not much play time ordered. 

Fedex caught up with me today and presented me an invoice for £40 for the import duties on the Q100 and associated parts from bms battery .
I was expecting it .
later's Emma


----------



## voyager (21 Nov 2017)

Finally today I got some"me time".
I managed to get out on the trike for a quick 9 mile circuit before darkness descended upon us , it was chilly against the wind but what can we expect in November.

Note to self , get some front lights


----------



## fixedfixer (22 Nov 2017)

Very envious of your mild weather, had our first bit of snow on Monday, although a trike in the snow could be fun........


----------



## voyager (22 Nov 2017)

_Nice this week 15deg C so far 

regards emma_


----------



## Scoosh (22 Nov 2017)

Southern softies ! 



[envy ... ]


----------



## voyager (23 Nov 2017)

And we are still having almost 9 hours of daylight  better leave  while the going is good 

later's emma


----------



## voyager (19 Dec 2017)

Hi folks

The cold weather has given me a chance to make the new neck rest with integral







reflector and rear lamps assemblies . Awaiting the rear lamps from China .


----------



## voyager (19 Dec 2017)

Red lamps arrived and fitted
l think they will be bright enough.
red with black body and 2x 2032 batteries.

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (26 Dec 2017)

Christmas day ride out to the peace statue only 7 miles but that was enough with low air temperatures and an evil cold wind we were happy to get home and cook our Xmas dinner. Still having a little problem with the hinge but hopefully that will be resolved in the new year. Happy Christmas everyone,
regards Emma


----------



## voyager (4 Jan 2018)

Hi Folks
and l hope the new year has started well for you , The weather down here is doing its best to be a P.I.T A .
We managed to do a little to fit a second clamp to the folding hinge on the frame , it just needs a little grinding to perfect it , but it's there when there is an improvement in both me and the weather l will finish it and do a local touch up on the area . Currently have some diy to sort before I can start again .




The conservatory roof has been replaced this week and everything has been moved out , currently the trike , bike and models are in the dining room until we finish the diy and making good the conservatory.

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (16 Jan 2018)

Hi Folks

With the continuing building work taking place in the conservatory I am unable to get the trike out from the dining room  . The 2032 button cell front lamps arrived last weekend and I have fitted them . As the trike won't be used at night ( they are just in case lamps ) I think they will be ideal . After all that effort l need a cup of tea 

Hopefully the work will be finished in the next week or so



allowing me to get the trike out of the house., maybe into some sunshine.

regards Emma


----------



## sheddy (16 Jan 2018)

FAB !
thanks for posting


----------



## voyager (6 Mar 2018)

Hi Folks 

The snow has gone , I removed the trike from the Dining room ( the conservatory roof has been replaced and has been redecorated )










12.5 miles today over to Shoreham beach before returning via Hove lawns to mums .Another shake down ride for project X 

regards emma


----------



## voyager (15 Jun 2018)

Been quiet of late with other things to do , but l managed to get project X out today in the sunshine , About 15 miles as another shake down ride out to Lancing . Went over the toll bridge and looked at the view before ending up at lancing, making the trip into a circular route by coming home via Shoreham beach and the lock gates .


----------



## voyager (22 Jun 2018)

A picnic lunch at the tollbridge with Ken lunchtime , time well spent in the sunshine and a few more shake down miles to get the tyre pressures right


----------



## voyager (23 Jun 2018)

another shot across to the A27 Shoreham bypass and Mill hill.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

*Brilliant.*
I really enjoyed this build, thank you Emma for not only building it but for posting it as well.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## voyager (2 Feb 2019)

Project X has been woken from it's hibernation  , due to my circumstances, Project X has sat in my late Mother's dining room for the past 7 months  unable to be used due to the house clearance taking place around it.

This week project X and the yellow trike both came over to Peacehaven as part of the final clearance taking place this coming week  .

It has started to begin more shake down rides having been neglected .

photos to follow.


----------



## voyager (2 Feb 2019)

The photos were finally persuaded to come out of this rather infuriating windows phone . Laying dormant for over 7 months hasn't caused any problems, some air in the tyres and some charge in the battery , and it's on it's way for completion of its shake down rides . The USS mount has a little play and the brake has a little rub/ squeak , The ride went well and I have welcomed it back into the fold.
regards Emma


----------



## voyager (5 Feb 2019)

Since completion , and looking at the on board computer/ controller I realised that Project X has still not completed 200 miles , so it will need another 100 or so shake down miles .

Already I am thinking of replacing the two part seat with a one piece one like we fitted to the other two trikes - 

Never stops


----------



## voyager (21 Feb 2019)

With the success of the new seat shape on the other two trikes , we started to make the replacement seat for project X.
Today we removed the existing seat to tighten the USS mounts and stripped the seat ready to fit the new seat blank which we cut earlier.
Remaking this seat was easier than the other two..

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (23 Feb 2019)

With the arrival of the m5 tee nuts yesterday we made a start on reupholstering the new seat back and the original base  .
To say l hate stripping off a seat cover is an understatement. Generally it takes me less time to make a replacement than to strip and recover  .
With the tee nuts fitted and covered with a square of gaffer tape to retain it , the next stage was to glue and shape the foam rear pad before fitting the vinyl.
Once sorted we tidied up the original frame and assembled the new seat to the removable seat frame.
As a photo is worth a thousand words here are the photos.


----------



## voyager (24 Feb 2019)

After a morning frying up some welsh cakes and a little tidying whilst Ken shot some poor defenceless clay pigeons .

More triking along the under cliff path as the tide goes out.
13 mile round trip just to get an icecream on Brighton's madeira drive by the pier . Was it worth it you might ask . 
Damned diabetes it's a case of trading miles for sweet treats .


----------



## voyager (27 Feb 2019)

With the sun shining on another fabulous February day that was as good as many summers days , we decided to go out for the afternoon, by getting the timing right we missed the high tide problems on the under cliff path.

The heat from the sun had warmed the sea wall and as the tide started to come back in you could see the steam as the water hit the hot sea wall .

Today l used my 20/20 rather than project X , The ride was much smoother with the rear suspension, overall a great 17 mile ride in good weather.
The 200mm front brakes having bedded in were smooth and powerful , pure luxury.
Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (23 Apr 2019)

I had some bad news on Easter Monday , John ( Mr Marengo ) had passed away on his boat over the weekend , John was the designer and fabricator of the 3 prototype marengo folding frames , He will be missed by everyone who knew him , He was a very experienced engineer and had designed and built several recumbent trikes all with rather special features.
The hinges on the folders were machined up by him , Project X had the hinge fold in the opposite way to the other 2 frames he produced . #3 was currently being assembled as he was going to use it in June for a touring holiday with two of his friend in Holland . 
He was only 70 .
The photos are of one of Johns former tours of Holland .


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2019)

voyager said:


> I had some bad news on Easter Monday , John ( Mr Marengo ) had passed away on his boat over the weekend , John was the designer and fabricator of the 3 prototype marengo folding frames , He will be missed by everyone who knew him , He was a very experienced engineer and had designed and built several recumbent trikes all with rather special features.
> The hinges on the folders were machined up by him , Project X had the hinge fold in the opposite way to the other 2 frames he produced . #3 was currently being assembled as he was going to use it in June for a touring holiday with two of his friend in Holland .
> He was only 70 .
> The photos are of one of Johns former tours of Holland .
> ...


Ah that's sad.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (25 Apr 2019)

R.I.P.


----------

